# Who the heck is Simone Perugini?



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Who the heck is Simone Perugini?

I listened recently on Youtube to La Serva Padrona by Paisiello - directed by Simone Perugini - it sounded suspiciously familiar.

I have the Attilio Cremonesi directed version on CD from 2006 (Harmonia Mundi). I played it, it was the same recording. The Perugini recording was simply a sped up version of the Cremonesi recording.

I also have a live recording of Giuditta by Cimarosa (Conta 1971) which Perugini has fiddled with and released as his 'Betulia liberata'.

I Googled the names of the musicians, singers, etc, on the Perugini recordings, but they seem not to have any existance beyond their names appearing on Perugini CD's.

I see that Perugini's CD's are available from all the major music outlets and are selling well. This may be a very lucrative scam for Mr. Perugini.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I googled him and was referred to this TC thread from April of last year:

Simone Perugini (Conductor) - Passing Off Past Opera Recordings As His Own!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I googled him and was referred to this TC thread from April of last year:
> 
> Simone Perugini (Conductor) - Passing Off Past Opera Recordings As His Own!


Woodduck, thanks for the link. I should have done a search to see if anyone else was aware of this, but I didn't.

There are some - in Italy - who are onto this 'Simone Perugini' and his game -

http://www.carlocentemeri.it/simone-perugini-colpisce-ancora/

You'll have to translate the article from the Italian (unless you speak Italian of course).

Apparently nothing is being done to stop him as his (stolen) product is still available from Amazon, Spotify, etc.

An interesting case of plagiarism, copyright infringement, fraud, downright theft and (worst of all) crappy sound quality. Perhaps some of you journalistic types might want to investigate further.

His CD's look like the naive/VivaldiEdition CD's

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

This wouldn't be the first time someone has attempted to pass off others' works as their own. 

I recall that there was some pianist and his wife that would find obscure piano recordings and release them as original. Sometimes they'd use movements from different pianists to obscure the origins even further.

Anyone?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

pianozach said:


> This wouldn't be the first time someone has attempted to pass off others' works as their own.
> 
> I recall that there was some pianist and his wife that would find obscure piano recordings and release them as original. Sometimes they'd use movements from different pianists to obscure the origins even further.
> 
> Anyone?


Joyce Hatto. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Hatto


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Joyce Hatto. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Hatto


Thank you.

Yep. A con perpetrated for somewhat noble purposes. Joyce Hatto.

From the Wikipedia entry: "the CDs ascribed to Hatto had been discovered to contain copies, in some cases digitally manipulated (stretched or shrunk in time, re-equalised and rebalanced), of published commercial recordings made by other artists."

I find this fascinating. I can do this to recordings, even with limited formal training in sound recording. I use Protools 9 and have actually changed existing recordings for my own use. Music fans do this more often than you might think, I think. An blog acquaintance took an entire new album from a formerly mega-famous Prog band - the new album was a bit muddy, and the tempos belayed the increasingly advanced age of the members of the band.

This fan did exactly this - "shrunk in time, re-equalised and rebalanced", making the tempos a bit peppier, and giving the tracks added punch by somehow bringing up the drums in the mix, and re-EQ-ing the bass guitar.


----------

